# Brutal update at Royal Kona in December



## BarbnHank2 (Jan 5, 2020)

We own 15,500 points in Hawaii Collection. We originally had 5,000 and in Jan 2016 we registered our Whiski Jack TS into the Club Combinations program and purchased 11,500 points to get us into the Gold Loyalty Level. In March of 2019, after 4 hours resisting the sales pitch at KBC we signed a document saying we owned so many RCI Points and no longer wanted to buy any DRI points in the future. 
At our Update in mid December at the Royal Kona we were told that our account had been audited and frozen because we claimed to own RCI points when in fact we own WEEKS that can be exchanged with RCI. We told the salesman we owned WEEKS but somehow the salesman wrote up the original registration as POINTS. Now the representative hammered at us how we had defrauded the company and the only way we could "fix it" was to write a letter, re-register our TS as a WEEK and buy 8,000 more points to legally get us to the Gold Level. He also said we would not be able to use the 15,500 points we already had. We were totally devastated and being the holiday week we felt we had no other option so buckled. My husband and I are in our 80s and we never really wanted the perks we just want to get to Hawaii twice a year and stay in a Scenic unit.


----------



## awa (Jan 5, 2020)

Please follow the instructions to rescind immediately!  I'm not familiar with that tactic, but it sounds very much like other things the slimy salespeople do.  You can't believe anything they tell you.


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 5, 2020)

Yikes. I also had my worst of 100+ presentations at Royal Kona. Thankfully i know the CEO of the resort chain, contacted him, and the salesman was fired during my appointment.

It sickens me when they use scare tactics, esp on nice older folks.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## BarbnHank2 (Jan 5, 2020)

awa said:


> Please follow the instructions to rescind immediately!  I'm not familiar with that tactic, but it sounds very much like other things the slimy salespeople do.  You can't believe anything they tell you.


We are past the time to rescind. I think it was 5 days and we signed the paperwork Dec 19.


----------



## Iggyearl (Jan 6, 2020)

Unfortunately, you have run up against the Diamond Resorts "confuse and conquer" sales approach.  You had an imaginary problem that only a new sale would solve.  Your only hope is to contact customer service at Diamond and ask (beg) for a rescission and return to your former contract.  Unfortunately, you will probably run up against the "verbal representation clause" where the company says that the salesman's statements don't matter - and you signed a binding contract.  You might also google the name "Irene Parker," who is a Diamond Resorts owner, and who has been a consumer advocate for those who have been cheated by unscrupulous sales persons.  She has contacted Diamond on behalf of wronged consumers - sometimes with positive results.  Your description is "elder abuse" in it's highest form.  Please don't go to any more "owner updates."


----------



## BarbnHank2 (Jan 8, 2020)

Thank you. I am trying to reach the company but I am sure it will be a waste of time.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 8, 2020)

+1 @Iggyearl This is a clear case of elder abuse. Shame on Diamond. Deed back your units and stay away from owner updates.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 8, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Thankfully i know the CEO of the resort chain, contacted him, and the salesman was fired during my appointment.


goaliedave, do you think you could contact the CEO and let him know about this blatant case of elder abuse that the OP reported?


----------



## moonstone (Jan 8, 2020)

To the OP, I just read your (I assume it's your) story on the Facebook group "DiamondResortsOwnersAdvocacy".  I am sincerely hoping Irene & her group can help you and also put a stop to Diamond selling points to people over a certain age.  When we did the owners update (strictly for the freebees) at Mystic Dunes in October we saw several couples that were in their 70's or 80's in the sales presentation room. I felt like loudly shouting I hope you people are not conning these older folks into buying more points!!  
Wishing you can get a happy outcome! 


~Diane


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 8, 2020)

Karen G said:


> goaliedave, do you think you could contact the CEO and let him know about this blatant case of elder abuse that the OP reported?


Lol sure that would be my new full time job  Luckily someone already does this, irene parker, as mentioned in the post after yours. She does it well and full time.

Ps if you want to tag a poster to notify of a post, you need the @ symbol 

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 8, 2020)

moonstone said:


> To the OP, I just read your (I assume it's your) story on the Facebook group "DiamondResortsOwnersAdvocacy". I am sincerely hoping Irene & her group can help you and also put a stop to Diamond selling points to people over a certain age. When we did the owners update (strictly for the freebees) at Mystic Dunes in October we saw several couples that were in their 70's or 80's in the sales presentation room. I felt like loudly shouting I hope you people are not conning these older folks into buying more points!!
> Wishing you can get a happy outcome!
> 
> 
> ~Diane


Diane why not do that? Last time i was at an update, the 70ish couple alone at the next table asked for my advice on whether to turn in their deeded week and buy points ... 30 seconds later my salesman came back, ushered me out without update for my gift.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## moonstone (Jan 8, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Diane why not do that? Last time i was at an update, the 70ish couple alone at the next table asked for my advice on whether to turn in their deeded week and buy points ... 30 seconds later my salesman came back, ushered me out without update for my gift.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk



Oh I have been so tempted many times but I'm just too shy I guess.  I have, on many occasions, talked to the sales rep in a loud voice about the benefits of buying resale and use the many, many, thousands we saved by doing so to take more vacations. That usually gets us out pretty quick.  I always carry many copies of my TUG info page (about how to rescind and buy resale) and hand them out to people discretely at/after presentations or around the resort.


~Diane


----------



## goaliedave (Jan 9, 2020)

moonstone said:


> Oh I have been so tempted many times but I'm just too shy I guess. I have, on many occasions, talked to the sales rep in a loud voice about the benefits of buying resale and use the many, many, thousands we saved by doing so to take more vacations. That usually gets us out pretty quick. I always carry many copies of my TUG info page (about how to rescind and buy resale) and hand them out to people discretely at/after presentations or around the resort.
> 
> 
> ~Diane


Nice work! 

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------

